#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Cymcap 7.0

## gilbertomejiac

CYME


Power Engineering Software and Solutions

Robust cable ampacity calculations at your fingertips

First of the new CYMCAP 7 Series, CYMCAP 7.0 rev.1 focuses on consolidating its assets while introducing new robust and performant algorithms
which open the path for more advanced features and capabilities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## ionioni

bah... nothing much vs the previous latest version 6.2r4, and no installation files to pa-tch  :Smile:

----------


## orlyboy

can you please share the 6.2r4 with no ***** needed.
thanks

----------


## gilbertomejiac

please share

----------


## ithilien

I need Cymcap 6 or 7  .... please share

----------


## mukhriz

what is the use of cymcap?
will cyme itself enough without cymcap( and cymtcc)?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

CYMCAP is for underground cable calculation (Cable Capacity)
CYMTCC - TCC Characteristic time current curve - Overcurrent coordination.

----------


## mukhriz

> CYMCAP is for underground cable calculation (Cable Capacity)
> CYMTCC - TCC Characteristic time current curve - Overcurrent coordination.



does it means without having this module we could not do analysis for cable ampacity and TCC, if we only install Cyme 7.1?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ithilien

CYMCAP Determines the steady state, cyclic and transient temperature of cables using electric load profiles in time. Includes standards like as IEC 60853, IEC 60287 and Neher-McGrath method.

----------


## himmelstern

> does it means without having this module we could not do analysis for cable ampacity and TCC, if we only install Cyme 7.1?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



CYME 7.1 is for power flow, short circuit, etc

----------


## joma

Please share, thanks 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Joose123

Please share version 6; i can get CYMCAP 7.1 but without the key, i have only the installer without c.r.a.c.k

----------


## S64S

hi joose123



please check your private massage inbox,See More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## ithilien

Hi Joose123

Can share the installer of Cymcap 7.1?

Thanks

----------


## tanlsvina

ionioni!, ok got it with thanks

----------


## himmelstern

please share me, could you?

thanks

----------


## moduqa

I don't understand?..why not just post a link and share it with everyone?
it's not like you worked on it...jeez

----------


## gustav

> I don't understand?..why not just post a link and share it with everyone?
> it's not like you worked on it...jeez



we have to believe there must be a reason. and we have to respec

----------


## moduqa

> we have to believe there must be a reason. and we have to respec



The only reason is there is nothing to gain*
I've shared a previous version before....any almost after a few weeks..every site had it
it's now the only one you can find.

oh well....i guess i answered my own question

----------


## hooman68

My Dear Friends
Happy new year
I wish u the best
***********I need this software. I should complete my project as soon as possible and this is sth that i need.
**********************

----------


## moduqa

If you need help with ampacity calculations you currently CYMCAP there is only v4.2 out there

v4.5 is fake.
v4.6 is same as v4.2 
v7.0 is fake too. ( go ahead* prove me wrong )

you can try *Paladin design_base5.0 has a similar interface as cymcap with calculating ampacity and you can find it on 4 shared here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also* please please try not to beg people for private messaging* the whole point of a forum is to make everything trasparent.
the most you are going to get is a private message asking how much your budget is
if their not going to share it with everyone* what makes you think ......

----------


## hooman68

Thank you for your support and  advise.

My project is:
1- Calculation induced voltage and circulating sheath on screen
2- calculation current carrying campacity of cable in ventilated tunnel.
I should use a visual software
Can anyone help me about this item and introduce me good software?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## hooman68

I want to calculate induced sheath voltage and circulating current* Can Cymcap do this?
I think i should use emtp* but i haven`t enough experience to use it

----------


## ionioni

give more details on your specific installation. how many circuits/conductors/type/voltage and so on... maybe upload your data someplace


cymcap can do for sure the ampacity in tunnel part as for the other one never went that far... maybe cdegs multilinesSee More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## hooman68

Cable construction: 1*800 63 kv 
both end bonding
double circuit with flat formation and the cables are touched together on cable tray

I success to calculate current carrying ampacity but i can`t calculate induced current and voltage on sheath.

----------


## cyclops945

do cyme_tcc software require another software to install ? i got the software from my college teacher and it's cannot be installed . There is 1 error code appear when i try to install it . ErrorCode 14 * 5270.577 .
And what's about protection key utilities ? Sorry i really knew this software after my college teacher give the task to me . thanks for the help

----------


## surgeArrester

> do cyme_tcc software require another software to install ? i got the software from my college teacher and it's cannot be installed . There is 1 error code appear when i try to install it . ErrorCode 14 * 5270.577 .
> And what's about protection key utilities ? Sorry i really knew this software after my college teacher give the task to me . thanks for the help



Please create another thread for this topic.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## lobo624

you can calculate induced sheath voltage and circulating current with Digsilent. I upload documentation and example in:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hooman68

thanks a lot dear user lobo624 and  ionioni
I downloaded the documents 
I should find and download PowerFactory and then run this items.I will do them.
after that i report u my results.

----------


## himmelstern

Ctmcap calculates temperature in every component and voltage and current in metallic componenets at reports.

Cymcap is a very complete software for me is better than etap module. I don't used recent versions of cymcap but cymcap can't calculate cables together in the same raceway. One cable per pipe. Etap can. 
Cymcap uses iec 60287 and etap ieee 835. The method of iec is better because use the method of ieee and improve it as a basis. Ieee method is for year 1985 And past years. Iec is bases on 1985 techniques and improve it to year 2003.


Any one has the lastest versions of Cymcap with medds

----------


## ionioni

> v7.0 is fake too. ( go ahead* prove me wrong )

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## hooman68

> you can calculate induced sheath voltage and circulating current with Digsilent. I upload documentation and example in:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can u share Cable Tutorial 2.pfd or say where is it?

----------


## PemulA

> 



Excellent ....

----------


## PemulA

Dear Ionioni*


Can Cymcap 4.2R3 do the same analysis with Cymcap 7.0 as shown?See More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## gustav

Nice work to the one and only Maestro

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## moduqa

> 



I dun get it. What was the point of that.
I cannot see the image but i am guessing it is a image of a working CYMCAP 7.0

You won't take my money and you won't share either
What now?

----------


## mukhriz

Pray

----------


## hooman68

> you can calculate induced sheath voltage and circulating current with Digsilent. I upload documentation and example in:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot for your reply
I downloaded the documents*Can u share these files "cable tutorial 0.pfd" &  "cable tutorial 1.pfd"

----------


## fgf

> I dun get it. What was the point of that.
> I cannot see the image but i am guessing it is a image of a working CYMCAP 7.0
> 
> You won't take my money and you won't share either
> What now?



Maybe you find another solution.

----------


## mukhriz

So for Cyme 8 what will be the suitable Cymcap or Cymtcc etc...is it the previous version?

Coz no Cymtcc 8 or cymcap 8 yet

----------


## mukhriz

For any version of Cyme..can we do the coordination and sequence without cymtcc?
I am trying to do it but without cymtcc and got error etc.Is it due to the above? Btw..im actually running the simulation of the sample case

----------


## lobo624

i have installed cymcap 4.2 Rev3 on win7 64bit and its runs* i can edit cables* ducts* etc but could not calculation it just freezes.
someone can help me.

----------


## fgf

> i have installed cymcap 4.2 Rev3 on win7 64bit and its runs* i can edit cables* ducts* etc but could not calculation it just freezes.
> someone can help me.



Hey lobo624* I had this exact same problem*

The problem is the 4.2 Rev3 you are using is for *64bits* system*
i installed *win7 32 bit* and it works

EDIT:
Copying the missing syswow64.dll files won't work

----------


## surgeArrester

> Hey lobo624* I had this exact same problem*
> 
> The problem is the 4.2 Rev3 you are using is for *64bits* system*
> i installed *win7 32 bit* and it works
> 
> EDIT:
> Copying the missing syswow64.dll files won't work



but i tried once on xp 32bit* same result..it freezes..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

> i have installed cymcap 4.2 Rev3 on win7 64bit and its runs* i can edit cables* ducts* etc but could not calculation it just freezes.
> someone can help me.







> but i tried once on xp 32bit* same result..it freezes..







> Hey lobo624* I had this exact same problem*
> 
> The problem is the 4.2 Rev3 you are using is for *64bits* system*
> i installed *win7 32 bit* and it works
> 
> EDIT:
> Copying the missing syswow64.dll files won't work



you have to install on a virtual machine if you have a win 64 bits machine* install window xp or 7* 

If you are using windows 7 64 Bits you can use windows virtual machine; (its a windows complement that its free and very userfull) or if you are using windows 10 64 bits* install vmware (it's free) and win xp* it works* also cymcap* cymgrid works on 32 virtual machine perfect. those programs was designed for win xp* if you in properties change run in win xp mode in windows 7-10 64 bits* it never works fine for a file in window 7/10. virtual machine is needed and required to run on 64X.

If some one has the last version* please share* that version has some errors* lastest versions could do much more things.





in this video tutorial that is in spanish shows how to run it in windows 7 64 Bits* that youtuber run it in windows XP mode* using windows virtual machine (windows virtual pc)* and shows how the virtual machine starts before run the program. watch details for 20 seconds how it works* time 1m4s.See More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## stefanita

Does anyone have a newer version of CYMCAP to share ? Thank you !

----------


## himmelstern

ion ioni

----------


## SawakoRii

can you re-upload again?
I need it for my thesis  :Frown:

----------


## himmelstern

try to use cymcap 4.2 R3 for win xp.

----------


## Prabhu Natarajan

Hi All,

Any one share CYMCAP 7.2 *****

----------


## Prabhu Natarajan

Please share any CYMCAP 7.2 and above

----------


## himmelstern

> please share any cymcap 7.2 and above



here is





> i upload cymcap demo (72rev02 version) is limited to a 30-day period, but is full featured copy.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Cymcap 7.3 rev2 with many advancements.

----------


## tam2

itseen nothing

----------


## azjair

Hi there is any link updated? please can youu upload again?

----------


## lucasbrx

Hi there is any link updated? please can youu upload again?

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

links are dead. Pl reupload Again

See More: Cymcap 7.0

----------


## JimCake2

Hi. Can anyone upload the last version ?

----------


## madengr

Can anyone upload the file? Thanks.

----------


## abes

Hello,
Please share updated links to cymcap demo (72rev02 version) limited to a 30-day period, or any newer version with solution.

----------

